# flat belt for an Old Logan



## joebiplane

What's the cheapest way to replace a Flat belt on my Circa 1945  logan/  i really can't afford $ 100.  for  a belt from logan.  i just want the re-furbed  820 to  "run silent and run deep' 
Joe


----------



## lazyLathe

Serpentine belt would be the one to buy!!
Have a look here for more info:

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/south-bend-lathes/heavy-10-serpentine-belt-128822/

This is for South bend lathes but you can also do it on any belt driven lathe.
I plan it for my South Bend when the bench is built!

Andrew


----------



## sic semper tyrannis

I just refurbed my SB 9 and swapped to a flat rubber automotive belt.

I took the old leather one to the autoparts store and they measured it up.

Had to pull spindle, back gear and drive unit shaft to get it on, but I was in the midst of a rebuild anyways.

Running it a little loose so that it slips as a safety measure.

It is very quiet and smooth.


----------



## joebiplane

sic semper tyrannis said:


> I just refurbed my SB 9 and swapped to a flat rubber automotive belt.
> 
> I took the old leather one to the autoparts store and they measured it up.
> 
> Had to pull spindle, back gear and drive unit shaft to get it on, but I was in the midst of a rebuild anyways.
> 
> Running it a little loose so that it slips as a safety measure.
> 
> It is very quiet and smooth.






I am also in the process of a rebuild but would like a belt that can be "UN FASTENED"  so I needn't tear the whole machine apart to change a belt
BTW... I do not have the old origional belt to measure it up.  what are the belts i see on eguiptment that are made up of Links ???
Thanks
joe


----------



## pjf134

I took the easy way out with the link belt type, installs in 2 minutes and it is quiet and does not slip, but the v-belt motor belt does, thank god. I did restore my lathe since the picture. HF sells these belts and they come at 60" long I think.
 Paul


----------



## AR1911

I also used the HF link-belt on my SB 9".
I think the best answer is to pull the spindle and use a serpentine automotive belt, and I did buy a new one to install eventually. But for now the link-belt works very well.  I may let the next owner install the serpentine


----------

